# Health news 16th June 2011



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2011)

*A journalist who needs his pen​ to survive*

This week is Diabetes UK?s annual UK-wide awareness and fundraising week, with patients around the nation being encouraged to help improve people?s knowledge of the condition. Figures are on the rise, with hundreds of thousands of people having picked up the condition without even knowing about it. Mail News Editor Ian Willis was diagnosed with the condition in the summer of 2000, and has been insulin-dependent ever since.

http://www.peterleemail.co.uk/news/a_journalist_who_needs_his_pen_to_survive_1_3480889 

*Milburn calls amended NHS plans 'a car crash'*
The coalition's amended plans for the NHS in England are the "biggest car crash" in the service's history, an-ex Labour health secretary has said. Ex-MP Alan Milburn, now David Cameron's social mobility adviser, said taxpayers faced writing "a very large cheque" as efficiency savings were unachievable.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-13786924

*Congenital syphilis screening 'cuts baby deaths'*

Hundreds of thousands of babies' lives could be saved each year if pregnant women were screened for syphilis, researchers say. Syphilis causes 500,000 stillbirths and newborn deaths globally, mostly in sub-Saharan Africa.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13775773

*Olive oil 'helps prevent stroke'*

Olive oil can help prevent strokes in people over 65, a study suggests. Researchers followed around 7,000 people aged 65 and over living in three French cities, for at least five years.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13782797


----------

